# Blizzcon and WoW: MISTS OF PANDARIA



## Fenrari (Oct 21, 2011)

If you haven't had your twitter feed blown up by the nerds or other peoples following #blizzcon... You could be the last of your nerdy friends to have heard of the new WoW expansion Mists of Pandaria 

[video=youtube;nyeZ8khSEC0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nyeZ8khSEC0[/video]

Clothie melee classes, cross-faction pandas and talent trees that aren't streamlined? SIGN ME UP.

Besides that of course is all the other news about Starcraft II's new units and the subscription services... 

So tell me, who's considering getting back into WoW for the Pandas?


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 21, 2011)

It's boring. The whole awe of pandas will be worth 5 minutes. Soon enough you're back to the same exact thing that was somewhat changed since launch.

Doesn't change the fact that you have to run and grind through the first expansion because blizzard gives zero fucks about it.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Oct 21, 2011)

No playable Murlocs? LAME!
But honestly, I can't wait for it to come out. The talent/spec tree changes for Druids will be welcome for me.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 21, 2011)

Call me back when the Nerubians are playable.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 21, 2011)

This is just fucking hilarious to me. Kung-fu pandas for WoW. Really? Are they gonna have Jack Black come in for some voices as well? 

It's this exact kind of stuff that makes me happy I play DDO instead. 

Kung-fu pandas.. Hahaha.


----------



## Takun (Oct 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> This is just fucking hilarious to me. Kung-fu pandas for WoW. Really? Are they gonna have Jack Black come in for some voices as well?
> 
> It's this exact kind of stuff that makes me happy I play DDO instead.
> 
> Kung-fu pandas.. Hahaha.



WoW has always had a humorous side, it's not exactly that surprising they'd pull in the Pandaren.

Also, I only play mature games for mature gamers such as myself.



Panda racials listed are OP as fuck and will get nerfed.  Double food stat benefit really?


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 21, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Kung-fu pandas.. Hahaha.



It's almost like Pandaren were an established part of the universe since WC3.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 21, 2011)

Exunod said:


> Call me back when the Nerubians are playable.



This.



HOWEVER! Fucking monks! I demand sweeeeeet fisticuffs NOW!


----------



## Kiru-kun (Oct 21, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF- 
MoP, Y U so far away?! D:



I, for one, can't bloody wait for this thing to come out. I'm makin' a Panda monk named BrewmasterJ!


Monks look awesome as a class, I also like the direction they're going with the talent trees. 


Assassination Rogue with Shadow step? Sign me the fuck up.


That, and they're making talents sound Boss. like one of the newer Lock talents Siphoning the very life out of the target *and every target around them*


And they brought back corpse explosion!?


...Blizzard, will you marry me?


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 22, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> It's almost like Pandaren were an established part of the universe since WC3.



It's almost like you expect that to deter me from mocking it.


----------



## Fenrari (Oct 22, 2011)

Meh I think it's pretty awesome... THINK OF THE PLATE WEARING FLUFFY PANDAS


----------



## Runefox (Oct 22, 2011)

If you say "Pandaria" pronouncing the "Panda" part as you'd normally pronounce panda, it sounds like some kind of horrible diarrhea.

Anyway, enjoy paying for yet another "expansion" while also shelling out $15/month. Shit should be included in the ticket price.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 22, 2011)

Sounds decent, but I don't wanna pay another 60$ for the expansion, plus 15$/month, all that to get bored in two months because WoW sucks at being a game.

Gimme Diablo III instead.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Oct 22, 2011)

Oh man look at those environments guys. Our vanilla models are going to look so bad running around in them.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 22, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> It's almost like you expect that to deter me from mocking it.



I just don't get how it's really any sillier than the rest of WoW.

If this is the straw the broke the camel's back in terms of cartoon-wonkiness, you have an odd threshhold for it.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 22, 2011)

Already signed up for the Annual pass, its going to be an awesome expansion.


----------



## grimtotem (Oct 22, 2011)

Ibuuyk said:


> Sounds decent, but I don't wanna pay another 60$ for the expansion, plus 15$/month, all that to get bored in two months because WoW sucks at being a game.
> 
> Gimme Diablo III instead.



blizzard have u in mind my dear friend.

atm if u sign up for 12months of wow playing per month each month u get D3 for free when it comes outs.....  some shitty annual pass thing there doing atm
thats 130$AUS for 12months of wow. D3 will be 100$AUS easy sooo....  its tempting


----------



## Aetius (Oct 22, 2011)

grimtotem said:


> blizzard have u in mind my dear friend.
> 
> atm if u sign up for 12months of wow playing per month each month u get D3 for free when it comes outs.....  some shitty annual pass thing there doing atm
> thats 130$AUS for 12months of wow. D3 will be 100$AUS easy sooo....  its tempting



It's an even better deal when you already payed for 6 months :3c

I heard that they are giving out beta keys for the new expansion too.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 22, 2011)

grimtotem said:


> blizzard have u in mind my dear friend.
> 
> atm if u sign up for 12months of wow playing per month each month u get D3 for free when it comes outs.....  some shitty annual pass thing there doing atm
> thats 130$AUS for 12months of wow. D3 will be 100$AUS easy sooo....  its tempting



wat.  Links or it doesn't exist, my bullshit senses are tingling.


----------



## Azure (Oct 22, 2011)

So why do people play WOW? Looks like a massive waste of otherwise productive time. Can't wait until it ends forever.


----------



## Onnes (Oct 22, 2011)

Ugh, the deal with D3 is actually tempting me to get an annual pass, since I'm sure I'd resubscribe anyway once the expansion hits.



Azure said:


> So why do people play WOW? Looks like a massive waste of otherwise productive time. Can't wait until it ends forever.



Yes, MMOs certainly do eat into my otherwise productive TV watching and drinking hours.


----------



## Azure (Oct 22, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Ugh, the deal with D3 is actually tempting me to get an annual pass, since I'm sure I'd resubscribe anyway once the expansion hits.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, MMOs certainly do eat into my otherwise productive TV watching and drinking hours.


Further proof that the generation following mine sucks in every possible way. Television is almost lamer than WOW, and drinking, don't even get me started. How unimiganitive.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Oct 22, 2011)

Azure said:


> Further proof that the generation following mine sucks in every possible way. Television is almost lamer than WOW, and drinking, don't even get me started. How unimiganitive.



Because ever hour needs to be filled up with WORKING on things that matter and getting things DONE. NO down time. NO breaks. That will _surely_ increase productivity. :V


----------



## Azure (Oct 22, 2011)

OfficerBadger said:


> Because ever hour needs to be filled up with WORKING on things that matter and getting things DONE. NO down time. NO breaks. That will _surely_ increase productivity. :V


Nah, but it frees up time for things far more interesting that clicking a screen in a dark room surrounded by hot pockets and people you've never met before in your life, in pursuit of illusory goals that have no meaning or enrichment that is applicable to life.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 22, 2011)

Azure said:


> So why do people play WOW? Looks like a massive waste of otherwise productive time. Can't wait until it ends forever.



Could be said about any form of entertainment.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 22, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> Could be said about any form of entertainment.


Could be, but most other forms of entertainment don't cause people to devolve into mindless drones who do scarcely anything more than focus on exactly one thing. At least couch potatoes channel-surf.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Oct 22, 2011)

Hey, I wonder how female Pandaren will look? If they make her a barbie doll I'm going to be so pissed.

SO PISSED. I'm sure you all remember the fuck up that was female worgens.




Azure said:


> Nah, but it frees up time for things far more interesting that clicking a screen in a dark room surrounded by hot pockets and people you've never met before in your life, in pursuit of illusory goals that have no meaning or enrichment that is applicable to life.



Jeez. Sounds horrible the way you put it. Of course you put it in the worst possible stereotyped rhetoric. Yeah, I'm sure all WoW players do exactly that.
I'm sorry, I can't take your reply seriously. Almost everything you said could be applied to talking on a forum, you know. Why does WoW incite such ire in you anyway?


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 22, 2011)

Runefox said:


> *Could be, but most other forms of entertainment don't cause people to devolve into mindless drones who do scarcely anything more than focus on exactly one thing*. At least couch potatoes channel-surf.



I disagree entirely.

There are people engrossed so entirely in football, or gambling, or music that it pretty much defines their being.

Plus it's a lazy generalization about WoW in general and a weak argument against the value of its gameplay.

There are obsessive people who take things way too far about pretty much anything and I think it's a lazy and unfair accusation towards the majority to apply the obsessive tendencies of the minority.


----------



## Runefox (Oct 22, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> Plus it's a lazy generalization about WoW in general and a weak argument against the *value of its gameplay*.


ilol'd

Yeah, the gameplay that basically amounts to a few hotkeys and right-clicking on things to auto-attack. Oh sure, go on about how it requires SKILL AND TALENT to build up your character "properly" and how you need to know when to hit which hotkey, but quite frankly, that's not much better than playing a slightly more complicated variation of Simon. Which I guess is why this is so engrossing for some people. Personally? I've tried to play it and can't get any amusement out of it. It's drop-dead boring to play, and about the only way I can see people actually getting any enjoyment out of it is if they're addicted to it.

Pretty much everyone I've ever met who plays WoW is so engrossed in it that it's pretty much all they do. I've had friends disappear into it over the years, only scarcely ever talking or doing anything else. The biggest kicker is that the game costs $15/month and $60 every year for an expansion. Even worse, that cash goes directly into Activision's coffers. I think that's what gets me the most - People will continually shell out more and more money for a game that has no end, that will perpetually exist until the next big thing happens. It's like a drug. You can call it "just another form of entertainment" all you want, and you can call the obsessed "the minority", but there's no denying that the major point of the game is to keep people hooked for as long as possible. Casinos kick you out. So do bars. Football only happens every now and then and even then only in one spurt per year. Music? Music isn't so time-consuming that one can't do something else while listening to it. WoW is all-consuming.

There is no end, there is no off season, there is no point where anyone says "you've had enough".

It just keeps going. And it will continue to do so until the next shot of heroin comes along.

And that's the biggest tragedy.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 22, 2011)

Runefox said:


> ilol'd
> 
> wordswordswords
> 
> anecdotal arguments



I'm not saying WoW has great gameplay. Infact, I'm right there with you on the repetitive gameplay nonsense. I'm saying that the whole "But people are nerdy over it!" isn't a particularly strong argument.

Hate the game for its faults, but pointing at the worst fans any given community has to offer isn't a good argument against them. It'd be like judging all of FA based on Wolfeedarkfang or some other awful furry.

I think you're also being a touch overdramatic. It's just a game. It's not a soulharvesting rapemotron raping and pillaging its way through the youth of america.


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Oct 22, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> I just don't get how it's really any sillier than the rest of WoW.
> 
> If this is the straw the broke the camel's back in terms of cartoon-wonkiness, you have an odd threshhold for it.



Oh I've always generally thought that WoW was goofy as fuck, with races who have ears long enough to put someone's eye out with the turn of a head and shoulderpads bigger than first-gen xbox controllers. This is just another step for me to sit back and be entertained by with passing amusement and another reason for me to steer away from playing it.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 22, 2011)

Cyanide_tiger said:


> Oh I've always generally thought that WoW was goofy as fuck, with races who have ears long enough to put someone's eye out with the turn of a head and shoulderpads bigger than first-gen xbox controllers.



The goofiness was a smart choice when the game came out. When the style is cartoony and wonky-as-fuck, you're more likely to forgive perceived inaccuracies, mistakes, or low-poly characters. They stand out less amongst the cartoony style, and Blizzard doesn't have to concern themselves with creating the most realistic style to stay competitive. System requirements are lower, and more people can play. 

Or, at least, that was their intention, I imagine.

I can value the criticism of their wonky style though. For someone who really wants to be immersed and impressed with a game, they make it difficult. Especially since they've basically just been adding on models without really improving the old ones.

Look at one of the original races next to one of the new ones.

Yikes.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 22, 2011)

OfficerBadger said:


> Hey, I wonder how female Pandaren will look? If they make her a barbie doll I'm going to be so pissed.
> 
> SO PISSED. I'm sure you all remember the fuck up that was female worgens.



I remember in the beta when they looked like foxes : (


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 22, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I remember in the beta when they looked like foxes : (



If you look very closely at the new worgen model, you can see an extra chromosome.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 22, 2011)

Who care about the pandas. Worgen Monks mothafucka!


----------



## OfficerBadger (Oct 22, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I remember in the beta when they looked like foxes : (



The live one still sucks. Alpha model was much better, they only needed to give them a wild mane, like the males, and turn up the ferocious a smidge. I hate the chinese crested dogs with their huge eyelashes("because, like, how else do you know I'm a girl?*giggle*") and impossible :3 snarl. WTF Blizz, how could you let a model go live that has more glitches than alpha? I rarely rage about these things, but jeez I feel screwed over.



Fernin said:


> Who care about the pandas. Worgen Monks mothafucka!



Denied. Goblins and Worgen are the only races without this class.

:'(


----------



## Azure (Oct 22, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> Could be said about any form of entertainment.


Nah, not really. Other forms of entertainment require minimal participation, while this particular one seems to involve a massive time sink to be even marginally interesting. No dice.



OfficerBadger said:


> Jeez. Sounds horrible the way you put it. Of course you put it in the worst possible stereotyped rhetoric. Yeah, I'm sure all WoW players do exactly that. I'm sorry, I can't take your reply seriously. Almost everything you said could be applied to talking on a forum, you know. Why does WoW incite such ire in you anyway?


Worst possible stereotype or culturally prevalent phenomenon? I'll be going with the latter. I can't take your reply seriously because it contains nothing of substance to contribute to the defense of what is obviously a very easily proven stereotype. And it's not WoW, it's all MMO's, especially MMO's that are notorious time sinks. But play what you want, and enjoy yourself, don't let my postulations detract from your enjoyment of the things you love, even if they are silly and pointless.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Oct 22, 2011)

Azure said:


> Other forms of entertainment require minimal participation



I hope you realize how little sense that makes.


----------



## OfficerBadger (Oct 22, 2011)

Azure said:


> Worst possible stereotype or culturally prevalent phenomenon? I'll be going with the latter.


 
Nah, I'm going to go with the people only pay attention to the more sensational parts. Because someone who comes home from a day of work to play an hour to relax simply isn't amusing enough.
I don't deny that for people it can become an obsession but using it like you did to prove a point I simply can't respect.



> I can't take your reply seriously because it contains nothing of substance to contribute to the defense of what is obviously a very easily proven stereotype.


 
You gave no proof either. And I love how you ignored my point about the forums.
Forums, not going to them frees up time for things far more interesting that clicking a screen in a dark room and people you've never met before in your life in conversations that have no meaning or enrichment that is applicable to life.
So why, Azure, are you on a forums debating with me how people could better spend their time other than playing a MMO? Aren't there more productive things you could be doing?



> And it's not WoW, it's all MMO's, especially MMO's that are notorious time sinks. But play what you want, and enjoy yourself, don't let my postulations detract from your enjoyment of the things you love, even if they are silly and pointless.



If it doesn't affect you, once again why the ire?
Oh believe me, it won't. I'm only a casual player anyway. Your attitude is what gets me.


----------



## grimtotem (Oct 23, 2011)

Onnes said:


> Ugh, the deal with D3 is actually tempting me to get an annual pass, since I'm sure I'd resubscribe anyway once the expansion hits.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, MMOs certainly do eat into my otherwise productive TV watching and drinking hours.



doesnt eat into my TV watching or drinking time, its called multitasking


----------



## Fernin (Oct 23, 2011)

OfficerBadger said:


> Denied. Goblins and Worgen are the only races without this class.
> 
> :'(




WAT! I am beyond displeased for this. -_- Ah well, so much for renewing my wow sub.


----------



## grimtotem (Oct 23, 2011)

btw jsut putting it out there i have met more ppl in real life threw world of warcraft then well.... any other form of entertainment.


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 23, 2011)

Azure, your claim that WoW is a massive time sink made me laugh. It really doesn't take much time or effort to be "successful" in it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 24, 2011)

Is it so much to ask for just *ONE* World of Warcraft discussion thread that *doesn't* have people coming in saying stuff like "why do people bother with this game? I hate it, therefore you should too", "WoW sucks, *insert MMORPG* here is so much better", "WoW's too easy, *insert retro game here* is so much more better in every way", "WoW's kiddy", "MMORPGs are evil and you suck for playing them"? Just *one*? :/ I got tired of those during Ultima Online. 


Personally, I'm more concerned about how the launch goes. Cataclysm really really seemed rushed with how many bugs there were at launch. The Worgen-goblin content was for the most part fine, but I remember Vashj'ir, I'd regularly have questgivers refuse to spawn, get drawn into combat and be unable to do stuff like mount up, or have mobs that I *just* killed respawn and start attacking me. I know the latter was better than Burning Crusade when people were camping monsters because they didn't respawn fast enough. >.<;


----------



## Aetius (Oct 24, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Personally, I'm more concerned about how the launch goes. Cataclysm really really seemed rushed with how many bugs there were at launch. The Worgen-goblin content was for the most part fine, but I remember Vashj'ir, I'd regularly have questgivers refuse to spawn, get drawn into combat and be unable to do stuff like mount up, or have mobs that I *just* killed respawn and start attacking me. I know the latter was better than Burning Crusade when people were camping monsters because they didn't respawn fast enough. >.<;



Yeah, that and cataclysm's endgame was retarded.

I hear that they are going to bring the heroics to WOTLK style difficulty for the next expansion : P


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 24, 2011)

A few friends of mine went to Blizzcon and got to play the demo of it, a friend of mine said that the starting area could have been better.

The Talent system? Sounds like they are taking from Fift and implemeting more creativity to it.

I am a sucker for Oriental-esque art so I am partially looking foward to it...and maybe the pandas.

They are also implementing other mechanics that existed in BC and WOLTK in order for almost everyone to enjoy most of the content....

Oh...and Illidan may return....:V



grimtotem said:


> blizzard have u in mind my dear friend.
> 
> atm if u sign up for 12months of wow playing per month each month u get D3 for free when it comes outs.....  some shitty annual pass thing there doing atm
> thats 130$AUS for 12months of wow. D3 will be 100$AUS easy sooo....  its tempting



Yep.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 24, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Yeah, that and cataclysm's endgame was retarded.
> 
> I hear that they are going to bring the heroics to WOTLK style difficulty for the next expansion : P




You mean tricky at first, then ridiculously easy when people start getting geared and memorizing the strategies? There was once a time where the last three heroics were quite hard to beat. (Halls of reflection especially)


----------



## Armaetus (Oct 24, 2011)

More of the same.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 26, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> You mean tricky at first, then ridiculously easy when people start getting geared and memorizing the strategies? There was once a time where the last three heroics were quite hard to beat. (Halls of reflection especially)



And then the Reboot of Zul'Aman and Zul'Gurub. People still complain how some of it is too hard, especially the last encounter in ZG.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 26, 2011)

I just ended my subscription. No jokes.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 28, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And then the Reboot of Zul'Aman and Zul'Gurub. People still complain how some of it is too hard, especially the last encounter in ZG.




What's the ZG end-encounter like now? Do you still have to kite serpents over, kill them, stand in the cloud, and make Hakkar absorb tainted blood and die of hepatitis?


----------



## Aetius (Oct 28, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> You mean tricky at first, then ridiculously easy when people start getting geared and memorizing the strategies? There was once a time where the last three heroics were quite hard to beat. (Halls of reflection especially)



Halls of reflection was the best and the only challenging heroic in WOTLK.

I hope the heroics for 4.3 are just as awesome.


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 28, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> What's the ZG end-encounter like now? Do you still have to kite serpents over, kill them, stand in the cloud, and make Hakkar absorb tainted blood and die of hepatitis?



I wish. Now it's another positioning fight.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm calling for patch 4.4 to bring back Theralion's voice from the beta.

[video=youtube;5r7vZKzTEJQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5r7vZKzTEJQ[/video]


----------



## Kesteh (Oct 29, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I'm calling for patch 4.4 to bring back Theralion's voice from the beta.



That encounter alone with the voice would tempt me strongly into raiding.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 30, 2011)

Maisuki said:


> I wish. Now it's another positioning fight.



Just standing in the right places? Awww.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Nov 2, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I hope the heroics for 4.3 are just as awesome.


They are.
But well, most of my tries were a pain in the ass because the PTRs are full of premades who don't have any idea how to play that class.
"Hello, I'm a Arcane Mage with Molten Armor giving no Focus Magic and I'm spamming Arcane Blast to 0 Mana, then stand around for the rest of the combat, cause I heard Arcane Mages just spam 1 button a-herp-derp." HNNNNGH!!

And yeah, Healers without stronger AE Heals have serious problems, paladins are screwed :V
I for once had lots of problems at first with my Holy Paladin.

B2Topic: No Worgen/Goblin Monks? What? So Gnome Monks are okay, but no Worgen/Goblin... I see.


----------

